# How Model diesel Engine works?



## JhaydeEngineering (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello there, I searched in the internet on how the model diesel engine works but cant find one with animation or explanation. I hope you guys can explain so that  I can design it on my own. I have chosen it because it doesn't need an external battery source because it doesn't have spark plug or electronic circuit required. I have designed a Transistorized ignition and it works really well which I will be using in my 2 stroke engine.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jun 14, 2017)

Here is the link.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbureted_compression_ignition_model_engine


----------



## XD351 (Jun 14, 2017)

For the most part exactly the same as a two stroke glow engine except the diesel has an adjustable combustion chamber  ( a movable plug or contra piston  that is adjusted via the tee handle on the head ) instead of a glow plug or spark plug .
They don't run on the diesel you put in a car or truck it is a mix of ether , kero and castor oil or it used to be - they may be using something other than ether in the mix now days  .
The difficult part with making these engines is getting the piston / cylinder fit and the adjustable contra piston fit correct as any leakage lowers compression and they wont run or are very hard to start .
A glow plug engine only needs battery power to start it.


----------



## Hopper (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't you think it would be better to start out by building an engine to an existing design that is known to work? There are dozens and hundreds of free or near-free designs and plans available out there. 

If you don't know the basics of how the engine works, you are probably a long way from being able to design one from scratch. There is more to design than knowing how to use CAD.


----------



## JhaydeEngineering (Jun 15, 2017)

Hopper said:


> Don't you think it would be better to start out by building an engine to an existing design that is known to work? There are dozens and hundreds of free or near-free designs and plans available out there.
> 
> If you don't know the basics of how the engine works, you are probably a long way from being able to design one from scratch. There is more to design than knowing how to use CAD.




I know how 2 stroke, 4 stroke, lenoir engine and diesel engine works. But since in my country that model diesel engine is not popular and you cant even see one here thats why  I am interested, but can't figure how the fuel feed to the cylinder.


----------



## JhaydeEngineering (Jun 15, 2017)

XD351 said:


> For the most part exactly the same as a two stroke glow engine except the diesel has an adjustable combustion chamber  ( a movable plug or contra piston  that is adjusted via the tee handle on the head ) instead of a glow plug or spark plug .
> They don't run on the diesel you put in a car or truck it is a mix of ether , kero and castor oil or it used to be - they may be using something other than ether in the mix now days  .
> The difficult part with making these engines is getting the piston / cylinder fit and the adjustable contra piston fit correct as any leakage lowers compression and they wont run or are very hard to start .
> A glow plug engine only needs battery power to start it.




Thanks for that info, appreciated!


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jun 15, 2017)

XD351 said:


> They don't run on the diesel you put in a car or truck it is a mix of ether , kero and castor oil or it used to be - they may be using something other than ether in the mix now days  .



In the model diesel fuel you can replace kerosene with autodiesel, lamp oil, mineral turpentine or petroleum.


----------



## lohring (Jun 16, 2017)

The model engineering web site has a lot of information on past engine designs.  It also has many articles on building these types of engines.  Model diesels as well as glow engines are actually compression ignition engines.  Glow engines depend on methanol's propensity to preignite (not detonate) easily in the presence of a hot spot.  Diesels depend on ether's high cetane number.  That gives quick burning and easy ignition with compression of the mixture.

Lohring Miller


----------



## Kaleb (Jun 16, 2017)

JhaydeEngineering said:


> I know how 2 stroke, 4 stroke, lenoir engine and diesel engine works. But since in my country that model diesel engine is not popular and you cant even see one here thats why  I am interested, but can't figure how the fuel feed to the cylinder.



May I ask where exactly you are? How about telling us a bit about yourself on the Introduction board.


----------

